# Shipping Bettas?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Was just wondering if there are any breeders out there that can give me some tips on how to ship bettas. I want to send one of my fry to a friend of mine 2 states away as a belated birthday present. I can send it by express post and it should get there within 4 days. But I'm not sure weather to send it in a sealed bag or in wet newspaper to keep it from drying out. Either way I'm going to try and get some sedation liquid (or tablets), if I can find it, to sedate it during the trip and feed it up well before hand and cross my fingers that he'll survive the trip.

If anyone can give me any other ideas it would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/9793-shipping-live-fish.html

Please don't stuff your betta full of food before you ship him. In fact you should fast him before you ship him (about 24 hrs). You see... lots of food equals lots of poop equals lots of ammonia.. in a tiny amount of water... bad plan!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ahhh, ok. That actually makes sense now lol. Was just worried about him starving but I suppose he can survive a week or so without food. thanks Christine


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Put enough water in the bag for the fish to swim around in. The rest of the bag should be full of air. Don't breath in the bag to fill and do not use oxygen to fill it. The Betta needs the air in the bag to survive. Put the first bag (with the fish) into a second bag to keep it from leaking. Don't feed the fish for 24hrs before you ship it.


RC


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, sounds like a plan. After reading that sticky on shipping live fish I've decided to get a foam box (like a cooler ) and tape the second bag to the bottom of it, then place the bag with the fish into it, pack the empty space with shredded paper or crumpled news paper seal that box and place it into a cardboard shipping box and fill any empty spaces with paper again, seal that, mark which side up on all sides and top, address it and express post it. I might even check how much it is to courrier it there coz at least that way I'll get a tracking number and know when he arrives.


----------

